# New problem different fish



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been treating my 75g after a few new fish stopped eating. I was treating with epsom salt and metro and they now are eating but last night I noticed this white patch on one of my older peacocks. It seams to be larger today and the eye is swollen. Water parameters are good since I've been doing changes every 3 days to get epsom salt lowered. Any advice on treating this new problem?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is the patch fuzzy? Google columnaris to see if you have a match. The swollen eye can be water parameters or bloat. This one is eating? What do his feces look like?


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

The patch looks blotchy not fuzzy and I see one edge flaking up. I just fed tank and he did not eat just hanging out at front bottom of tank. Big difference, last night the patch was small and looked like he just scratched himself now it's all between his eyes. Have not seen any poop from him. I was treating others in the tank with metro but I thought everyone was back to normal so I have been doing wc every 3 days. Parameters are good.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm out of meds except for an old jar of Clout which is not expired.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bloat does not have patches. Google columnaris. It requires a different med.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes I know, just mentioned Clout cause you mentioned bloat.

It looks like Columnaris, can I add reef salt to start till I can get meds locally? What meds would you recommend, Maracyn and maracyn-two?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would order Kanamycin online and overnight. I would not bother with reef salt.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Found him dead this morning. No other fish show any visible signs, should I treat the tank as a precaution the same as I would have? I assume its in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Kanamycin is not cheap, but it would probably be wise. I would probably try to wait, but I might regret it if I did.


----------

